# how to remove coil springs on 63 belair



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

like topic states....whats a safe way to remove coilsprings on 63 impala belair

front and back...thanks


----------



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

anyone...I just wanna be safe about it

my main thing is how do i remove the tension of the springs ( front and back)

Also i want to cut a loop of the front coils and 2 loops of the rear ones....anything else I should know?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

i barely took out my front springs on my 63 impala 2 days ago what u do is jack the car up and pull ur shocks out and drop ur lower control arm and if u have the front sway bar its easier to pull them off if u take it off but if u dont have one then its less work but just drop the lower control arm and have someone pull on the bottom part of the spring while u push ur hub up so that if the spring does shoot out it'll hit ur brake hubs and not you...putting the springs in is tougher...make sure u take ur bump stops out because u wont really be able to take out the springs with it in the way...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

have a floor jack up under the lower control arm,and break loose the top ball joints. lower the jack and let pressure off the spring. use a long pry bar to pop the spring out. i wouldnt try to grab it or pull it it still has tension on it and will shoot out at you


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

like pink63 said.. use a floor jack under the control arm.. and remove the bolt. lower the jack with the control arm on it.. ( slowly ) and after use a press coil ( the outside style ) and you will be able...


I just did it 2 weeks ago...


and for the front use inside press coil .. should be more easy!


----------



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks guys really appreciate the comments!

so it s easier removing the TOP ball joint rather then the lower?

how about the rears whats involved there?


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

both should be easy.. the top one has 3 bolts on top .. and the lower one I didn't removed it... but it should be easy too..


----------



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

cool...i looked at it today and it makes perfect sense ....now what holds up the rear spring?

and how do i get it out


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoodride_@Jun 25 2008, 04:35 PM~10949894
> *cool...i looked at it today and it makes perfect sense ....now what holds up the rear spring?
> 
> and how do i get it out
> *


just unbolt the shocks,then lower the rear end down with the car on stands,they should fall right out


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

and when your cutting them do not use a torch your gonna mess around with the springs properties. use a cut off tool or something....


----------



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

awesome homies....that will do


----------



## sweet63rolln (Sep 19, 2006)

they gave you good advice on how to get the frount springs out , but go ahead and get you a set of coil spring compressors the ones with the 2 sets of hooks on them ,top and bottom hooks that have a long bolt with a 3/4 or 19mm head on the bolt , jack the car up and put jack stands under all 4 corners . use the compressors to help with the tension on the spring . note a ratchet wrench works better than a socket , tighen up the compressor with floor jack under the lower A arm enuff to get the bolt on the top A-arm off and then lower the jack slowly and remove the sping . when takeing the compressor orr do it slowly and evenly. the rear is prity easy take loose the shock with the jack under the hogs head and enuff pressure on the rear end to get the shocks loose from the bottom use the compressor agean and take the tenshion off the spring have some one push down on one side of the rear end and remove the sping . I found it best to use a cut off wheel to cut the springs to keep from destorting the spring . make sure to cut them evenly or the car will lean . to reinstall do the steps I menchined in reverise. be carefull and glad to help


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

spring compressor at autozone 100% recomend it


----------



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks guys, Ill be playing with it this weekend...im running 13x7 wires...any recommendation on how many coil loops to cut off...I want the car to drop approx 3".


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jun 25 2008, 11:31 AM~10947083
> *both should be easy.. the top one has 3 bolts on top .. and the lower one I didn't removed it... but it should be easy too..
> *


but if theyre the original ball joints, they are prolly rivited in there, not bolted. at least mine were, just a thought :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodride_@Jun 27 2008, 11:07 AM~10963944
> *thanks guys, Ill be playing with it this weekend...im running 13x7 wires...any recommendation on how many coil loops to cut off...I want the car to drop approx 3".
> *


depends on what kind of springs you have...i think they go by motor size..i wouldnt go to far runnin 13's ..go 2 turns,because it's gonna drop a inch just with the 13's..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoodride_@Jun 27 2008, 01:07 PM~10963944
> *thanks guys, Ill be playing with it this weekend...im running 13x7 wires...any recommendation on how many coil loops to cut off...I want the car to drop approx 3".
> *


a 3"drop with the 13s will be draggin the ground :0


----------



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 1 2008, 07:59 PM~10993212
> *a 3"drop with the 13s will be draggin the ground :0
> *



ok 2"


----------



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jun 30 2008, 03:13 PM~10982832
> *but if theyre the original ball joints, they are prolly rivited in there, not bolted. at least mine were, just a thought :biggrin:
> *



mine are rivets....whats the best way to get em out....drill and a punch?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodride_@Jul 2 2008, 08:38 AM~10996346
> *mine are rivets....whats the best way to get em out....drill and a punch?
> *




i cut the heads off with a cutoff wheel. cutting a "+" shape in them, then chiseling them out.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

just realized something.....why would you need to remove the ball joint to remove the spring????????????!

just remove the ball joint nut from the spindle........no?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoodride_@Jul 2 2008, 11:38 AM~10996346
> *mine are rivets....whats the best way to get em out....drill and a punch?
> *


i used an air chizle and just popped the tops right off. but like he sed, u dont have to remove the ball joints unless ur planning on replacing them. which if ur gona be messin around in there, u might as well do


----------



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 2 2008, 05:52 PM~11000331
> *i used an air chizle and just popped the tops right off. but like he sed, u dont have to remove the ball joints unless ur planning on replacing them. which if ur gona be messin around in there, u might as well do
> *



ya changing them out cause they're pretty beat....thanks for awesome help! uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodride_@Jul 2 2008, 08:38 AM~10996346
> *mine are rivets....whats the best way to get em out....drill and a punch?
> *


Drill and cold chisel. As for the springs, start by cutting off one turn only.


----------



## hoodride (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 2 2008, 09:06 PM~11001853
> *Drill and cold chisel.  As for the springs, start by cutting off one turn only.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

